# Amazon Fire HD 7 (Ver.3) Tablet mit TV verbinden(Kabellos)



## Reflexion (26. August 2015)

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit Bilder/Videos und vlt Musik vom Amazon Fire HD 7 Tablet der älteren Generation (3.) auf den TV zu bekommen. Der Tv hat kein Internet Zugang..kein Wlan... und ist gut und gerne fast 10 Jahre alt. zum Glück aber sind einige HDMI Eingänge vorhanden.   Vlt kennt einer eine Möglichkeit, ob es mit dem Amazon USB Stick mit der 3ten Ver. funktioniert, bin ich mir nicht so recht im klaren.


----------



## XeT (26. August 2015)

*AW: mazon Fire HD 7 (Ver.3) Tablet mit TV verbinden(Kabellos)*

Da lob ich mir mein fire hd gen1 mit mini hdmi-Anschluss. 

Amazon sagt zum stick.

Ihr Tablet- oder Smartphone-Display auf Ihrem HD-Fernseher duplizieren

Lassen Sie Familie und Freunde im Wohnzimmer an den Filmen, Serien, Musikstücken und Fotos auf Ihrem kompatiblen Tablet oder Smartphone teilhaben. Was Sie auf dem Fire OS- oder Android-Gerät sehen, ist das gleiche, was auch auf dem großen Bildschirm erscheint. Dabei werden Geräte von Motorola, LG und Google unterstützt, ohne dass zusätzliche Software oder Apps benötigt werden.

Sollte also problemlos klappen. 
Sonst könntest du noch mit der cloud arbeiten.


----------



## Reflexion (26. August 2015)

*AW: mazon Fire HD 7 (Ver.3) Tablet mit TV verbinden(Kabellos)*

Danke dir. Naja..  da Lob ich mir vlt den Stick (habe ihn nicht, ist aber mit Kodi recht flexible) ansonsten finde ich es einfach nur nervig, weil man eingeschränkt ist.Ein normales Tablet hätte da meinen Eltern besser getan, naja jetzt zuspät (erstmal). Das Problem ist das bei Amazon die 3er Generation nicht aufgelistet ist, ab der 4ten Generation so sind die Kompatibilität erst gelistet. Ob man dennoch mit dem Amazon fire stick klappt weiß ich nicht. Mag auch sein das Amazon einfach nicht die Garantie für die 3 Generation tragen möchte...


----------



## XeT (26. August 2015)

*AW: mazon Fire HD 7 (Ver.3) Tablet mit TV verbinden(Kabellos)*

Sonst kannst ja auch zurück schicken. Ein Tablet mit hdmi Ausgang findest du aber eher nicht in der preisklasse. Und da es sich ja noch immer um android handelt muss man nur etwas tricksen und kann sie restlichen android-Sachen nutzen.


----------

